# Sticky  TV Show Talk Forum rules



## Stuart Sweet

*Official Episode Threads:*
When starting a discussion about a specific show episode, please put the air date and name of the program (and title if you know it) in the subject line. (ie: Lost: "Man of Science, Man of Faith," OAD 11/16/09.)

This will be the "official" thread for that week. If a thread contains the phrase "OAD" and a date in it, anything that aired in that episode is fair game, including potential spoilers.

In the case of a reality/competition show, the official thread can and will contain information about who was "voted off." *Be forewarned, if you don't want to know who leaves, don't read the thread.*

Because of time zone issues, it may be best to avoid these threads while the show is airing if you wish to remain "unspoiled."

*Previews of Next Week and other spoilers:*
Anything listed in the "previews of next week" is fair game for discussion, but please be polite. If it's a big shocker, please use spoiler tags for preview information. However, any spoiler information from other sources, such as articles, websites, webisodes, personal friendships with producers, etc., must be tagged with spoiler tags. (See below for instructions).

Spoiler Tags are not allowed in the first post, because the thread previews to do not honor the spoiler tags. Anyone browsing the forum listing can see anything in post #1 regardless of whether or not it is in spoiler tags. Please keep post #1 as unspoiled as possible.

_Tip:_ It is very helpful to label why you are spoiling something. For example, many people on this forum will watch and read spoilers of "previews of next week" since they are aired. But, they do not want to know anything from spoiler sites or people "in the know." So that these users can make the best choice, please be clear on why something is a spoiler.

Example:

On a spoiler site, I saw:



Spoiler



spoiler tag example


*How to post in spoiler tags:*
Any text you wish to spoilerize must be laid out like this:*[spoiler]spoiler tag example[/spoiler]​*To read spoilerized text, push the spoiler button.

*Timing of official threads: *
Do not start the official show thread more than one hour before the Eastern time zone airing. _The new thread should be about the new show._

There is no prize in being the first to start the thread, and beginning it too early leads to pages of guesses about what might happen and discussions of what happened last week - all of which should should be contained in last week's official thread. The official thread should be about the entire show and/or specific plot points that everyone can understand when they enter the thread. Posts such as "here we go" and "that outfit is odd" or "why is that gray?" are meaningless for those who timeshift, and will result in deletion and a possible rule change. It's best not to post until you've seen the show.

Please note: For those who like to watch shows Live and who like to chat during a show - we have a live chat function on this forum. Feel free to start a thread inviting people to watch the show and chat about it, using that function.

*Posting other content/discussions:*
If you are posting a published article or just a general discussion about a show/actor/director, and it contains spoilers for anything that has happened in the current season, please put the word "spoilers" in the subject line.

Example: If you post a discussion or article entitled "ER has really gone downhill "and it refers to current helicopter crashes or new romances, please put "spoilers" in the title. eg: _ER has really gone downhill - Spoilers_

If you post an article or discussion about an actor/director/show that does not give away any plot points, then you do not need to post the word "spoiler."

Example: Let's say you start a thread entitled, _"Josh Holloway is hot."_ All members who contribute to that thread must not give away anything that happens on the show he is in. You may discuss the show in generalities. "We need more Josh in Hawaii with his shirt off!" Anything specific about the current season must be posted elsewhere.

*Subject Lines:*
Be careful when using subject lines. Titles such as _"The Steelers Won the SuperBowl!"_ have caused many problems. A better title would be _"Superbowl XXX - spoilers"_

*When in doubt, use spoiler tags.*

*Petitions:*
"Save this show" petitions, whether hosted here or linked externally, are not permitted at DBSTalk.com. Posts that reference outside petitions will be deleted.

*Don't "thread crap."* 
Thread crapping means posting negative comments in threads created by fans of a show, simply to anger them. This does not mean you cannot be critical of a show, but it must be constructive criticism.

Examples: Posting, _"Lost sucks, and anybody who watches it has lost their mind"_ is considered thread-crapping. Posting, _"I am finding Lost frustrating because they are stretching out the story line, and I don't enjoy the backstories" _is legitimate.

*All rules and guidelines of the entire forum apply here.* If you have not read the forum rules, please read them here.

Thank you for your cooperation, and for making this section of the forum entertaining and enjoyable for all.

_Portions of these rules were originally posted at tivocommunity.com and are used with permission._


----------

